# Now here is a serious tranfer printer



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT3X8YyhCes&feature=c4-overview&list=UUimrECH-W6a5vzrF5wui58Q


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I know I won't be using these amateurs for my 15 color short-run posters!


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey y'all glad you like my new video....

Seriously though that to me is a hugh hugh waste
of a good machine that's really made for printing directly on the shirt. We have Cameos for that job and they're under 10 g's provide micro registration and are semi automatic but if you really really need a bunch done then you go to a trusty ol' Sakuri 
which is made specifically to run transfers..and it is an automatic cylinder press with laser guided registration and an automatic stacker capable of running 1200 30 x40 transfer sheets in 1 hr without missing a beat.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How many colors can you print on a Cameo?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

well....you can print as many as you want, but after 7 or 8 colors you'll run into curing problems. Thats because you set up for 1 color then: run it ,gel it (by going thru a conveyor dryer), stack it then after you've run all of the first color you set up again for the 2nd color and so on...now i'll grant you that this machine would be faster than a Cameo, but its also considerably more expensive and to tie up a machine like that to print transfers just really wouldn't be feasible. The most they stations they reasonably could run would be 8 colors ...any more than that and you run into serious problems with over-curing which is why you will notice most transfer companies only go to 8colors.


----------

